#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Bloquear acesso ao MK seja por winbox seja por Webfig- só por cadastro

## gabrielest

Pessoal,
Boa tarde, 
gostaria de saber se tem como criar um cadastro nas rb's (mikrotiks) para que só determinado computador possa acessar aquele equipamento (pode ser por mac por exemplo). 
Por exemplo, tenho um hotspot com a rede 10,10,10,0/30, obviamente o gatway sera o 10,10,10,1. Se eu pegar esse endereço e colocar no browser vou bater de cara com a RB, agora imagina que, por algum motivo, o pilantra tenha conseguido o usuario e a senha, dai ele coloca e pronto ta dentro da RB. Por isso pergunto, existe como criar um cadastro dentro do MK para que mesmo o usuario e a senha do mikrotik estando certos ele só libere o acesso se o pc estiver cadastrado, tudo o resto ele dropeia automaticamente??

----------


## gabrielest

Obrigado Arthur, vou dar uma verificada com mais calma logo mais....
Valeu

----------


## jorgilson

Aproveita e desativa os serviços que não usa e altera as portas padrão.

----------


## gabrielest

ok, valeu

----------


## infor3

como o Arthur disse tudo, é isso que faço aqui, VLW

----------


## interhome

Outra forma, criar uma lista com os Ips permitidos. Depois no firewall filter a porta 8291 drop all , exceto a lista criada.

----------


## gabrielest

Obrigado pessoal, ainda não tive tempo + assim q tiver faço os testes....grato.

----------


## interhome

Sim. Isso mesmo.

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

Olá amigos gostaria de saber como que eu posso ta fazendo o bloqueio de um determinado IP ou MAC ao meu winbox,webfig,ssh,telnet,RB, (tudo para ser mais claro) rsrs

OBS: eu uso o sistema de PPPoe =D

Agradeço desde já.

----------


## gabrielest

> Olá amigos gostaria de saber como que eu posso ta fazendo o bloqueio de um determinado IP ou MAC ao meu winbox,webfig,ssh,telnet,RB, (tudo para ser mais claro) rsrs
> 
> OBS: eu uso o sistema de PPPoe =D
> 
> Agradeço desde já.


Poxa Colega,
Vc não leu a resposta do amigo Arthur acima #2 ???? ta certissimo, testado e aprovado...

Arthur, aproveitando que reviveram o tópico, o que vc disse funcionou perfeitamente mas tem o porém que só funciona para ip, não teria como ser ip & MAC??

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

> Poxa Colega,
> Vc não leu a resposta do amigo Arthur acima #2 ???? ta certissimo, testado e aprovado...
> 
> Arthur, aproveitando que reviveram o tópico, o que vc disse funcionou perfeitamente mas tem o porém que só funciona para ip, não teria como ser ip & MAC??


ola amigo eu até li sim mas eu acho que não entendi direito pelo que eu entendi ali eu teria que descrever os ip e MAC que eu queira liberar o acesso no meu caso eu quero fazer o inverso apenas uma lista para bloquear o que tiver na mesma e o restando liberado.
seria a mesma coisa então simplesmente eu fazer o precedimento para um determinado IP ou MAC?

fiquei com receio de fazer e depois gerar problemas mesmo sendo em um MK de teste.!

se poder me esclarecer eu agradeço. =D (desculpas por talvez ter me expressado mal) 

Agradeço desde já!

----------


## gabrielest

> ola amigo eu até li sim mas eu acho que não entendi direito pelo que eu entendi ali eu teria que descrever os ip e MAC que eu queira liberar o acesso no meu caso eu quero fazer o inverso apenas uma lista para bloquear o que tiver na mesma e o restando liberado.
> seria a mesma coisa então simplesmente eu fazer o precedimento para um determinado IP ou MAC?
> 
> fiquei com receio de fazer e depois gerar problemas mesmo sendo em um MK de teste.!
> 
> se poder me esclarecer eu agradeço. =D (desculpas por talvez ter me expressado mal) 
> 
> Agradeço desde já!


Uhm...
bom ai nesse caso tem que fazer o procedimento pelo firewall com citaram acima...
Pelo winbox ja testei mas é exatamente o contrario do que precisa....bloqueia tudo e libera só o da lista....par fazer como quer acho que só pelo firewall mesmo....

----------


## gabrielest

> Depende, o que você considera IPxMAC?
> 
> Bloquear por MAC? Tem o campo "source mac-address".


Uhm,
Não pelo ip-service-winbox....teria que ser pelo firewall né??

----------


## gabrielest

:Top:

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

> Uhm...
> bom ai nesse caso tem que fazer o procedimento pelo firewall com citaram acima...
> Pelo winbox ja testei mas é exatamente o contrario do que precisa....bloqueia tudo e libera só o da lista....par fazer como quer acho que só pelo firewall mesmo....


entendi amigo MUITO obrigado =D
vou tentar fazer aqui e ver se da certo depois eu posto se deu certo =D

----------


## wellygton

Bom dia amigos!

preciso de ajudar! Gostaria de liberar o acesso ao winbox para apenas um usuário e bloquear o acesso para os outros?

----------

